# Wie viele Forenmitglieder braucht man...



## Calligula (16 Aug. 2008)

... um eine Glühbirne einzuschrauben?

Einer der die Glühbirne wechselt und im Off-Topic postet, dass die Glühbirne gewechselt wurde. 
14 die ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht haben und vorschlagen, wie man die Birne anders hätte wechseln können. 
7 die auf die Gefahren beim Wechseln hinweisen. 
1 Irrer, der behauptet den Typ gekannt zu haben, der die Glühbirne erfunden hat. 
8 die auf Tipp-und Grammatikfehler in den vorherigen Beiträgen hinweisen. 
12 die den Grammatikfanatikern ihren Hass entgegenschleudern und sie als arrogante Wichtigtuer beschimpfen. 
25 die die Rechtschreibfehler in den Hasspostings korrigieren. 
6 die darüber diskutieren, ob es Glühbirne oder Glühkörper heißt.
3 Altforumsmitglieder, die wissen, dass diese Diskussion vor 2 Jahren schon einmal stattgefunden hat, Leute zitieren, die keiner mehr kennt und dem Urheber vorwerfen das ganze geklaut zu haben um zu dem selben Ruhm zu gelangen, den der Typ von damals erlangt hat. 
2 die in einem Lampengeschäft arbeiten und darüber informieren, dass der eigentliche Ausdruck "Glühlampe" heißt. 
32 die strengstens darauf hinweisen, dass das Thema nicht ins Off-Topic gehört. 
9 die sich unter Trollaccounts einloggen um sich über die Kommentare ihrer Lieblingsfeinde herzumachen. 
4 Freunde der getroffenen User, die sich über die Feigheit der Trollnicks mukieren und darüber diskutieren wer hinter welchem User steckt. 
1 der vorschlägt in Zukunft die Birne in der Leuchte zu reparieren.
7 Tüftler die darüber diskutieren wie die Birne geschüttelt werden muss, damit sich die Enden des Glühfadens sich wieder ineinander verhaken.
3 die elektrisches Licht als ungemütlich empfinden und die Verwendung von Kerzen empfehlen.
2 die meinen, dass der Defekt der Glühlampe von einer höheren Macht herbeigeführt worden wäre und dass es ein Frevel wäre sie auszutauschen.
5 die empfehlen doch auf Energiesparlampen umzusteigen.
8 die innerhalb von 1 Stunde 50 Beiträge posten. Alle vertreten die gleiche Meinung, reden aber die ganze Zeit aneinander vorbei und antworten sehr klug obwohl sie sich die ganze Zeit die Frage stellen wie das Geschriebene eigentlich gemeint ist.
7 die nur durch die große Zahl der Postings auf das Thema Aufmerksam geworden sind und gerade mal die letzten zwei Kommentare gelesen haben, um sich jetzt richtig ins Zeug zu legen, damit sie an dieser hitzigen Debatte ein Stück mitreden können. 
9 die den 7 von vorher erklären, dass das alles schon gesagt oder widerlegt wurde.
2 die das Gebaren hier einem Kindergarten als würdig befinden, weil hier keiner eine Ahnung zu scheinen hat worum es geht.
1 selten schreibendes Mitglied, dass in 6 Monaten im Archiv den ersten Beitrag liest und die ganze Diskussion von vorne lostritt.

(Aus dem "Haefft"-Schülerkalender 2008/09)
Bitte nicht an der Rechtschreibung meckern, hab alles von Hand abgetippt. Ich denke jeder kann sich hier identifizieren.


----------



## Katzun (16 Aug. 2008)

lol wie geil, werde den einen odere anderen ratschlag beim nächsten birnen wechsel berücksichtigen


----------



## zimbado (16 Aug. 2008)

wie gut das ich nur Kerzen habe


----------



## hazy123 (24 Dez. 2008)

Fein hast du das gemacht...  Merry X-mas


----------



## KalleOldenburg (26 Dez. 2008)

nur geil


----------

